# Exposure Unit Light Bulb?



## Orso (Aug 7, 2007)

I built my own exposure unit yesterday but I am having trouble finding the proper light bulbs. I have a 3 24 inch double fixtures (6 tube bulbs total) in the box but I either didn't know what I was looking at at home depot or they didn't have it. Can someone tell me exactly what bulbs I need. 

I know I need fluorescent tube bulbs. But I know they did not have a blacklight bulb with a white coating and I was not sure about the watts for a normal bulb because all the research I have done is confusing me greatly. Everyone says they have a 1000watt bulb. The best at home depot was 25. Is this the total of the 6 lights or there actually is a 1000 watt bulb?


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't think there are any 1000 watt fluorescent bulbs. You should find 40 watt blacklight tubes online like here TopBulb.com - Product List


----------



## kudzu (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm am new to screen printing, and have had an issue with exposure, blowing out the image when I washed out, They were underexposed and narrowed it down to my bulbs which were with the equipment I recently purchased and probably 8 or 10 years old. Anyway I went to a local lighting supply house and order some
unfiltered black light bulbs F20T12/BL when they came in they were F20T12/BLRS made by Damar. I rushed to get them installed and I thought problem was solved, But they were worse then the original bulbs which were Slyvania F20T12 Grolux. I Burned the screen for 45 minutes and the whole thing blew right out.Not sure what the difference is with these bulbs or what the RS means in the bulb #. But they will not work....?????


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Orso said:


> I built my own exposure unit yesterday but I am having trouble finding the proper light bulbs. I have a 3 24 inch double fixtures (6 tube bulbs total) in the box but I either didn't know what I was looking at at home depot or they didn't have it. Can someone tell me exactly what bulbs I need.
> 
> I know I need fluorescent tube bulbs. But I know they did not have a blacklight bulb with a white coating and I was not sure about the watts for a normal bulb because all the research I have done is confusing me greatly. Everyone says they have a 1000watt bulb. The best at home depot was 25. Is this the total of the 6 lights or there actually is a 1000 watt bulb?


I recommend black light blue, because you can see if there on, got to protect those eye's, same UV rating just safer. Buy them online or from a local light bulb supply house. Most florescent's are 40 watts unless you ballast is solid state. John


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I built a exposure unit....25 x 42 , so I can burn 2 20 x 24 screens at once...I have 6 f20t12 20 watt bulbs spaced evenly about 6 inches from the glass..I can burn a screen in 5 minutes where it used to take 28 minutes using a 500 watt halogen.I purchased the bulbs here

anyone have any tips for adding a vacum top for my lightbox?

Inked


----------



## Yeeha70 (Feb 26, 2009)

You could check out http://www.1000bulbs.com/Black-Light for white black light bulbs, cheapest I've found so far.


----------

